# How to overcome sexual desperation



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, I'm seriously desperate for sex. I haven't had sex in a year and a half. My penis is starving like an Ethiopian child. I haven't had pussy since pussy had me. If sex was food, I would look like Skeletor. I used to really be good with the opposite sex, but at that time it hadn't been so long since I had sex. Now since I haven't had sex in so long, it's like I suck with the opposite sex: I've lost my Mojo. Any ideas on how I can overcome this desperation. It's like I need to get sex to stop being desperate, but I'm desperate because I'm not having sex: it's an endless loop of hell!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

How desperate are you? You can always try the craigslist personals... just sayin.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

An ISTJ once told me that he tells his friends to ...um...set their sights lower ...if they haven't "been in the game" in a while. 

Meaning that you should approach people who you find less intimidating, maybe girls who you don't think that are "wow" but more like "okay." 

Regarding your signature, I doubt you'll have a moral problem with doing this.

On the other hand, if you're just trolling for pussy, make sure you don't direct your desperation toward some poor girl who you will use and dump...make sure the person you hook up with is clear on the fact that it's just a hook up. DO NOT TRY PUA SHIT.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

@The Great One is sexually desperate?! This is the first I've heard about this, someone alert the press!


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Is this something that develops for people after they’ve had sex for the first time ? I’m having trouble understanding how the desire to have sex could lead one to reach a point of desperation.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Try a dating site,but be clear that you are looking for a hook up and not a relationship.I'm sure that there will be other desperate people who will be after the same thing.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Richard said:


> Is this something that develops for people after they’ve had sex for the first time ? I’m having trouble understanding how the desire to have sex could lead one to reach a point of desperation.


Some people have higher sex drives than others. 

Also, the more you have sex the more you want it. I've read articles about this.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

fourtines said:


> Some people have higher sex drives than others.
> 
> Also, the more you have sex the more you want it. I've read articles about this.


Really? I had sex quite regularly when I was in a relationship and now that I'm alone I'm certainly not desperately yearning for it. Perhaps it's just me.

On the topic at hand: craigslist.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Some people have higher sex drives than others.
> 
> Also, the more you have sex the more you want it. I've read articles about this.


I would consider my sex drive to be relatively high, I just don’t think it could ever lead me to feeling desperate.

Lacking experience I’ll just have to accept that doing the deed increases the desire.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

You can always resort to a hooker, call girl, prostitute whatever they call themselves these days. Seriously though, if you're feeling that desperate, may as well go all the way ;D...Either that or head to a local night club, surly you can pick up a one night stand. I worked in the night club industry for years, bang em and fuck ems are a dime a dozen, true story.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Richard said:


> I would consider my sex drive to be relatively high, I just don’t think it could ever lead me to feeling desperate.
> 
> Lacking experience I’ll just have to accept that doing the deed increases the desire.


Even if you have a high drive you may be controlled by inhibitions. Therefore less tempted to pursue casual flings over a relationship.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

WolfStar said:


> Really? I had sex quite regularly when I was in a relationship and now that I'm alone I'm certainly not desperately yearning for it. Perhaps it's just me.
> 
> On the topic at hand: craigslist.


Wow, when I first got out of LTR where I actually lived with someone and slept in the same bed with them it was the most difficult of all to go without all forms of physical intimacy, not just sex but cuddling and that sort of thing.



Richard said:


> I would consider my sex drive to be relatively high, I just don’t think it could ever lead me to feeling desperate.
> 
> Lacking experience I’ll just have to accept that doing the deed increases the desire.


Maybe so. I've always had sex pretty regularly since I was a teenager, but in my late twenties I decided to go for TWO YEARS without sex. At first it was more or less on purpose because I realized I needed to focus on my mind more and my body less (and on myself more and guys less) but then after a while it became a thing where I had been alone so long I got used to it or became awkward or something. Approaching the two year mark, I was insane.

I don't behave myself very nicely if I've gone without sex for long periods of time, it's true. It's even worse if neglect to masturbate.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Fizz said:


> Even if you have a high drive you may be controlled by inhibitions. Therefore less tempted to pursue casual flings over a relationship.


Well I do possess those inhibitions, but to be honest I have never been in a situation where I could have been tempted, no one has ever expressed interest.

Is the OP just looking for flings or a serious relationship ?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Richard said:


> Well I do possess those inhibitions, but to be honest I have never been in a situation where I could have been tempted, no one has ever expressed interest.
> 
> Is the OP just looking for flings or a serious relationship ?


I laughed at the latter, I can't predict what he wants but I'm sure it's a fling. If not, then he can correct me. I'm surprised his reputation doesn't proceed him around here.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

fourtines said:


> Wow, when I first got out of LTR where I actually lived with someone and slept in the same bed with them it was the most difficult of all to go without all forms of physical intimacy, not just sex but cuddling and that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Up till now masturbation has been enough to quell the desires for me, that said I haven’t had much of a choice. I’m glad I don’t reach a point of desperation, it would be yet another thing to worry about and manage.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I laughed at the latter, I can't predict what he wants but I'm sure it's a fling. If not, then he can correct me. I'm surprised his reputation doesn't proceed him around here.


I don’t recall having read any of his posts xD I must not have committed his pseudo to memory.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Richard said:


> I don’t recall having read any of his posts xD I must not have committed his pseudo to memory.


Check out the threads he has created, it's quite the menagerie of depravity.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

fourtines said:


> Wow, when I first got out of LTR where I actually lived with someone and slept in the same bed with them it was the most difficult of all to go without all forms of physical intimacy, not just sex but cuddling and that sort of thing.


I most definitely miss cuddling, and sex, to be sure, but I miss the intimacy the most. Sex is great and all and there's always a desire for it, but it doesn't dominate my life.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I've noticed a trend of INxx being very proud that sex isn't up near the top of their personal needs.

We're all different.


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

fourtines said:


> I've noticed a trend of INxx being very proud that sex isn't up near the top of their personal needs.
> 
> We're all different.


I wasn’t saying I was proud of it as such, I was more intrigued by the possibility of it becoming an issue. It’s not the first time I’ve been told that once you have sex, your cravings increase.


----------

